# Mantids Are Dieing!



## shadownet (Mar 3, 2005)

My babies are dieing!   They won't eat they just die!

Help me!!!!!


----------



## Macano (Mar 3, 2005)

What species are they? And age?


----------



## shadownet (Mar 3, 2005)

Three or four days.Chinese or Carolinia...Not sure,I found the egg case.

Can you help me?

Shadownet


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2005)

We have tried to help. You need pinhead crickets or fruit flies. You can purchase both online. However it is likely most of your mantids will be dead before you get the food. Even if you get the food in time you will go through the flies very fast and not have time to culture more. Personally I think you should try to order about 1000 pin head crickets and see if you can save any of the mantids. A lot of mantids always die anyways.


----------



## shadownet (Mar 3, 2005)

How many make it in the wild?


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2005)

Probably 2 or 3 make it to adulthood, but more will survive in captivity if you take care of them.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

Please guys, just leave it. Everone has tried to help, but he is simply not listening. There are much better things to do on this forum than listen to tantrums.


----------

